# anybody got pics of covertable mini blazers ?



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

any pic of mini blazer with the roof gone would be great , i need to see the body lines on the rear were the window used to be, to see how ti fill it or cover it up to smoth it out, i will keep mines topless full time if that helps :biggrin: and thanks to everyone and anyone that helps in advanced


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 19 2010, 01:15 PM~18604128
> *any pic of mini blazer with the roof gone would be great , i need to see the body lines on the rear were the window used to be, to see how ti fill it or cover it up to smoth it out, i will keep mines topless full time if that helps  :biggrin:  and thanks to everyone and anyone that helps in advanced
> *


*Mejor dile al pinche Customs comps to do this for ya! 








*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*See theres that support bar again!*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*~~Check this out to compa~~>* http://www.cardomain.com/ride/518326


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.slidingragtops.com/S10-Convertible-Kit.html


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks comps good looking but all the lowrider mini blazer ive seen dont use the roll bar although i think i will use it myself later on


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

or should i just cut as close to the body line as i can and cover the sides up like backside of this truck, name this truck and its owner for cheese fries and no cheating or google lol


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 23 2010, 06:17 PM~18645692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Thats what I would do and Im sure other people would agree also*


_can't name the truck!!!_


----------



## BradleyScott (Apr 21, 2010)

what a beautiful pictures i like it very much big thanks for sharing 
keep it up working and more upload like this pictures







Buy Research papers 
Purchase Term papers 
Custom Written essays


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 23 2010, 05:17 PM~18645692
> *
> 
> 
> ...


aint that one of the mini trucks built by derrick jarghoo(sp)? the name of the truck is slipping past me and thats without using any kind of search engine..


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

your right vengence raisen hell / california raisen that later on went to be wrapped with envy the first 3 time lowrider truck of the year , compa i was thinking the same thing as far as the interior goes i think it might go that route


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

you still get cheese fries comps :biggrin:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 23 2010, 09:39 AM~18641813
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bustamante_@Sep 24 2010, 08:59 AM~18651124
> *your right vengence raisen hell / california raisen that later on went to be wrapped with envy the first 3 time lowrider truck of the year , compa i was thinking the same thing as far as the interior goes i think it might go that route
> *


sweet,makes me happy ive always had an eye n memory for lowrider mini trucks,those are what originally got my attention and thats when the lowrider bug bit me :biggrin:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 29 2010, 12:54 PM~18693384
> *sweet,makes me happy ive always had an eye n memory for lowrider mini trucks,those are what originally got my attention and thats when the lowrider bug bit me :biggrin:
> *


same here homie i was about 8 when i saw the disierables ones mini trucks hitting switches in LA when they were a mini truck club back in the late 80s out of south gate CA


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

bustamante said:


>


Hell ya :thumbsup: and you got CCE just I do :h5:

The befor pic










Now the after pics


----------

